# Teichumbau bzw. Verkleinerung - Folie oder Fertigteich?



## Waterlily (1. Juni 2016)

Liebe Teichgemeinde,

wir stehen vor einer Entscheidung, bei der ich gerne euren Rat hätte. Vor 3 Jahren haben wir ja ein Haus mit Garten und Gartenteich(en) gekauft. Zuerst hatten wir vor, den großen Teich (8000 Liter) im hinteren Bereich des Gartens zurückzubauen, haben uns dann aber doch anders entschieden, die Folie reparieren lassen und den Teich reaktiviert.

Jetzt müssen wir leider diesen Teil des Gartens doch auf links drehen. Sämtliche Beeteinfassungen rund um den Teich sind alt und fallen um, die Baumwurzeln drücken zusätzlich dagegen und alles wächst immer mehr in Richtung Teich. Ende vom Lied: Wir müssen den Teich entweder entfernen oder drastisch verkleinern. Enfernen kommt inzwischen für uns nicht mehr in Frage. Es leben so viele __ Molche und __ Frösche und Libellenlarven und anderes Getier in dem Teich, dass wir diesen Lebensraum auf alle Fälle erhalten wollen. 

Auf Fische wollen wir nicht gänzlich verzichten, aber wir würden den Bestand dem kleineren Teichvolumen anpassen und nur die Bitterlinge und Elritzen behalten (insgesamt ca. 25 Fische, max. 10 cm lang), denn die vermehren sich bei uns nicht. Es leben zwar einige Teichmuscheln im Teich und die Bitterlinge flirten auch heftigst in deren Nähe, aber bisher haben wir noch nie Jungfische gesehen. Die Gründlinge und __ Moderlieschen würden wir ganz abgeben, damit wir nicht jedes Jahr den Bestand auslichten müssen.

Jetzt die eigentliche Frage: Spricht etwas gegen eine fertige Teichschale, außer der Tatsache, dass wir dann den Teich nicht individuell anlegen können? Wir haben bei Oase eine gesehen, die von der Größe her passen würde und die auch sonst einen vernünftigen Eindruck macht:

https://www.oase-livingwater.com/de.../prd/teichschale-lake-titicaca-sand.3948.html

Habt ihr Erfahrungen mit diesen Fertigteichen, positive wie negative? Die ganze Umbauaktion wird sehr umfangreich und wahrscheinlich wieder teurer als geplant, wir wollen so wenige Fehler wie möglich machen. Anfangen werden wir frühestens im September, wenn die Molche und Frösche für dieses Jahr wieder ausgezogen sind.

Bin für alle Tipps dankbar!

Danke und Gruß

Sonja


----------



## Teich4You (2. Juni 2016)

Wenn ihr eh umbaut nimm Folie. Die Preidifferenz zur Teichschale nutzt ihr für die Rand und Umfeldgestaltung.


----------



## Nord Koi (2. Juni 2016)

Hallo Sonja ,

ich rate einfach immer zu PE.
Jede Form ist möglich, relativ einfach und hält ewig.
Im Nachhinein kann man auch immer noch alles ändern.
Pflanzzonen Inseln kann man anlegen wo man will.
Selbst die Randgestaltung ist kein Problem.
Hier mal 3 Teiche im Bau.

     

Du hast ja noch reichlich Zeit zur Planung.
Ich habe die Teiche mit 8 mm PE Platten gebaut.
Endergebnis sieht dann so aus.


----------



## Teich4You (2. Juni 2016)

Für einem Kaulquappen und Molchteich würde ich GFK nehmen.


----------



## Waterlily (2. Juni 2016)

hallo Michael,

hast du im September Zeit? Ich koche auch jeden Tag was Leckeres . 

Deine Teiche sind toll, aber wie werden bei dieser Methode die unterschiedlichen Niveaus für die Bepflanzung angelegt? Wir können aus Zeitgründen überhaupt nichts selbst umbauen, das wird ein Gartenbauunternehmen machen, da warten wir noch auf den Kostenvoranschlag. Ich bin nicht sicher was dann günstiger wäre, denn das individuelle Ausgestalten ist doch sicher sehr zeitaufwändig. Andererseits könnte dann der neue Teich doch etwas größer gebaut werden, so ca. 4000 Liter fände ich schon besser als die 2500 des Fertigteichs.

Gibt es die Teichfolien auch in einer anderen Farbe als schwarz? Uns gefällt diese Sandfarbe des Fertigteichbeckens gut und das würde auch zu dem Kies passen, der rund um den neuen Teich herum gelegt werden soll. Und auch wenn es "nur" ein Molchteich ist, soll er schön aussehen .

Viele Grüße 

Sonja


----------



## tosa (2. Juni 2016)

Waterlily schrieb:


> Gibt es die Teichfolien auch in einer anderen Farbe als schwarz? Uns gefällt diese Sandfarbe des Fertigteichbeckens gut



Hi Sonja,

wird durch den Biobelag eh grün, egal ob es vorher sandfarben, grün, schwarz oder blau war.


----------



## Teich4You (2. Juni 2016)

Wenn Geld keine Rolle spielt, mach es so wie von @Nord Koi vorgeschlagen.
Ich dachte es soll günstig werden.


----------



## Rhabanus (2. Juni 2016)

Hi Sonja,
kannst ja mal in meiner Doku schauen. Wir bauen auch in PE. Planen aber um die vertikalen Wände eine Uferzone, eben für die Bepflanzung.
Über die schwarze Farbe ist meine Frau auch gestolpert. Theoretisch ist wohl jede Farbe möglich, wenn auch mit horrenden Preisaufschlägen. Schwarz ist preisgünstig. Darum haben wir uns dann auch dafür entschieden...
Zu Teichschalen kann ich nix sagen, habe keine Erfahrungen damit. Sieht aber ganz nett aus, dein Link.....
LG Michael


----------



## Waterlily (2. Juni 2016)

@ Rhabanus: Deine Doku schaue ich mir mal an.



tosa schrieb:


> Hi Sonja,
> 
> wird durch den Biobelag eh grün, egal ob es vorher sandfarben, grün, schwarz oder blau war.



Natürlich werden auch an sandfarbenen Wänden oder Folien grüne Algen wachsen, aber der Gesamteindruck bleibt trotzdem heller. Glaub mir, ich bin Grafikerin, mit Farben kenne ich mich aus. Außerdem liegt der Platz für den neuen Teich mehr in der Sonne als der alte, ich würde bei heller Folie eine weniger starke Aufheizung des Wassers erwarten (erhoffen).

Uferzone ist Pflicht. Der jetzige Teich hat so viele Pflanzen im Uferbereich, die müssen mit umziehen (jedenfalls so viele wie möglich). Allerdings würde ich im neuen Teich gerne auf die Pflanzkörbe verzichten (außer 2 Seerosen) und die Pflanzen direkt in Substrat setzen, falls nichts dagegen spricht. Mein Mann würde - falls wir uns für die Teichschale entscheiden - den Rand lieber als Fischrennbahn benutzen .



Teich4You schrieb:


> Wenn Geld keine Rolle spielt, mach es so wie von @Nord Koi vorgeschlagen.
> Ich dachte es soll günstig werden.



Was heißt schon günstig? In das ganze Projekt geht viel Arbeitszeit, es ist ja nicht nur der Teichumbau, sondern der ganze Gartenbereich muss saniert werden. Natürlich freuen wir uns über jeden Euro, den wir sparen und in andere Projekte stecken können, aber billig auf Kosten der Qualität und Langlebigkeit ist nicht unser Ding. Wir haben jetzt die Chance, es für uns und die Tiere so richtig wie möglich zu planen.

Vielleicht wäre es besser, wenn wir den Auftrag splitten: Den Gartenumbau soll der Gärtner machen und die Teichplanung ein Teichprofi. Der Gärtner sagt zwar dass er schon gaaaanz viele Teiche gebaut hat, aber das kann ich nicht überprüfen. Kennt ihr evtl. im Großraum Ratingen ein vertrauenswürdiges Unternehmen, das Teiche plant und baut?

Alles nicht so einfach, vor allem nicht für solche Teichnoobs wie uns.

VG

Sonja


----------



## Christine (2. Juni 2016)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Ich dachte es soll günstig werden.


Und darum schlägst Du GFK vor?


----------



## Teich4You (2. Juni 2016)

Das du meinen Humor nicht verstehst weiß ich doch.


----------



## Waterlily (2. Juni 2016)

Ich musste jetzt erstmal lesen was ein GFK-Teich überhaupt ist. Bin halt echt ein Noob, bitte habt Nachsehen. Sieht schön aus, so ein GFK-Teich und es gibt sie auch in hell. Eine gemauerte Version käme eher nicht in Frage, sondern eine, wo die Matten auf das Erdreich verlegt würden. Was würde denn ein GFK-Teich in der Größe wie die Oase-Teichschale oder bisschen größer eurer Erfahrung nach ungefähr kosten (grobe Einschätzung)? 

VG

Sonja


----------



## Teich4You (2. Juni 2016)

Hier mal als grobe Richtung: 

http://www.welsandmore.de/GFK-Teichbau.htm


----------



## Christine (2. Juni 2016)

Hallo Sonja,

Du kriegst Folie auch in Sandfarben.

Florian, das hat mit Humor überhaupt nichts zu tun, das ist einfach nur ...., dass Du immer wieder Fragende mit Deinen Tipps in die Irre führst, weil Du mit Deinem Halbwissen um Dich wirfst.


----------



## Teich4You (2. Juni 2016)

Gut das du das beurteilen kannst.
Ich bin dann mal raus hier aus dem Thema.


----------



## Waterlily (2. Juni 2016)

Danke für die Links. Folie in Sandfarbe sieht auch gut aus. Bei den Wuppertalern werde ich mal anrufen und mich erkundigen, ist nicht weit weg von uns und die Teiche sehen wirklich gut aus. Wenn das preislich nicht total den Rahmen sprengt wäre das vielleicht eine Alternative.


----------



## Nord Koi (2. Juni 2016)

Hallo Sonja, ich habe keine Zeit.
Bauen immer noch täglich an der Ausstellungshalle.
Mit Sicherheit kosten die Platten mehr als Folie.
Aber : schaut den Teich links an. er ist 75 cm tief, und misst umlaufend 38 Meter.
Reine Bauzeit mit Aushub und anfüllen 3 Tage mit 2 Mann. Hat aber nur einen Ringanker.
Ist also eine Milchmädchenrechnung.
Schalsteine kosten auch Geld und Zeit.
Bei PE  kannst Du sogar mit der Leiter rein und nichts passiert.
Pflanzzonen kann man direkt nach Wunsch anschweißen.
Vor allen der Teichrand ist kaum zu sehen und ich kann sogar mit dem Rasenmäher drüber fahren.
Hier mal 2 Bilder vom Rand.


----------



## ThorstenC (2. Juni 2016)

Man kann einen kleinen Gartenteich auch im Sand mit etwas dünnen Beton modellieren- Pflanzzonen mit Kante vorne und Gefälle nach hinten und dann GFK selber laminieren- ist fast so wie tapezieren.
So hatte ich Teich4You verstanden....

In PE geht auch alles- allerding mit jeder Stufe, Rundung etc. wird es aufwendiger und teuerer- aber auch dauerhaft Ruhe.


----------



## Waterlily (2. Juni 2016)

@ Michael: Muss ich mir das mit den angeschweißten Pflanzzonen vorstellen wie so eine Art Balkonkästen, die innen an der Schale angebracht werden? Dann wäre das ja wirklich eine Überlegung wert. Eigentlich brauchen wir nur 2 Ebenen für Pflanzen. Aushub ist ja schon vorhanden, der jetzige Teich ist 1,10 m tief, da müsste das Erdreich sicher „nur“ angepasst werden. Wir brauchen ja eher jede Menge Material, um den Rest aufzufüllen. Eine Schalung bräuchten wir doch nur, wenn wir mit Beton arbeiten, oder? So wie ich die Infos zu den GFK-Teichen verstanden habe, ist das aber nicht zwingend nötig? Die schreiben man kann die Matten vor dem Beschichten direkt auf das Erdreich legen. Ist das dann stabil genug, wenn mal jemand reinsteigen muss? 

@ Thorsten: Das werde ich dann bei dem GFK-Teichbauer mal nachfragen. 

Im Moment kann ich gar nicht sagen was mir optisch besser gefällt. Beide Systeme haben einen ganz eigenen Charakter, aber beide würden zum Garten und Haus passen. Das wird nicht einfach mit der Entscheidung. 

Danke für eure Hilfe und Tipps

Sonja


----------



## ThorstenC (2. Juni 2016)

GFK würde ich selber machen..ich kenne auch einen kleinen, direkt aufs Erdreich laminierten GFK Teich....so ein bisschen Beton drunter- dünn wie Putz wäre ggf. ein besserer Untergrund.
GFK von einer Fachfirma wird teuer...das Material kostet auch....es gibt hier einige, die ihre Biokammern, Filterkammern mit GFK abgedichtet haben...
Alles eine Qual der Wahl....
Sieh Dir einmal die PEHD- Baustelle von Rhabanus an....

Möglich wäre auch die Nutzung eines größeren, alten GFK- Tanks, den man halb aufsägt und die beiden Hälften zu einer Bodenwanne verklebt....Ideen

Ab einer gewissen Teichgröße...wäre der Einbau eines BA, Skimmer und der Rückläufe für die Vorbereitung einer Schwerkraftfilterung von Vorteil...


----------



## Waterlily (3. Juni 2016)

Vielen Dank für euren Input, ich sehe schon, es ist noch einiges an Brainstorming notwendig. Der jetzige Teich läuft ohne Technik, es gab jede Menge Filter und Pumpen und Zubehör in der Garage, aber wir haben das nie benutzt. Den neuen Teich mit der Option für Filter etc. auszustatten ist aber sicher sinnvoll. Wenn der auch ohne alles auskommt ist gut, wenn es aber irgendwann mal nötig wäre zu filtern, dann wären die Anschlüsse schon vorhanden.

Danke euch, ihr seid super!

Sonja


----------

